# Honorary Rats + some rat pics



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't worry, I'm going to be keeping it "rattie", but first I wanted to introduce the coolest two guys I have ever come across ... Theo and Dom - Hairless MICE!! I picked them up from my petshop after a heavy inner debate and I went back to see them again today. The manager there (Beth) said I could have them for the price she paid for them from another employee - therefore no profit made by the petshop. How could I not?

Theodore (Theo);










And Dominic (Dom);



















And now a couple of adorable rat pics I happened to take yesterday;

Max looking comfy!










And Fern .. the laziest of the Terrible Two


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

oh my god... the ears on those little mice... ADORABLE! hehe 

and i love that pic of max with the crossed front paws :')


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

such cute pics


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

PS. I forgot how much mice STINK

:lol:


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

i`m petrified of mice (as weird as that sounds) but i have to say those 2 are amazingly cute!!
and i love that pic of max hahaha he looks proper comfy sitting there


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I too am loving the ears on those mice!

Everyone is adorable..


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

aww i love the mice!! soo cute!!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

oh my goodness. i'm prettys sure i _NEED_ hairless mice now!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL if you liked those pics - check these ones out

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=9175.html


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww! nice little guys! so adorable and there such cuties!!


----------

